# Living with IBS-C



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

hello I am new, I was diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome in march 2012. I had it before then, just had so many other thoughts of what it might could be. I remember eating half of a tuna fish sandwich. I felt fine. later in the day, I finished the other half, I felt fine as well. two or three days later, I started vomiting and cramping. I thought it was just food poisoning. so I ate soup and relaxed for a few days. a few days went by, and I felt better. about a week and a half later, I developed the disturbing symptoms. since it would only bother me during the morning, I thought I could be pregnant, being married for six years with no children. took pregnancy test and they were negative. my stomach would be in knots every day, I knew something was wrong, I just didn't know what to do. I started losing weight, and I went to the emergency room.

the first visit to the emergency room, I was treated for salmonella poisoning. then a stomach infection. a felt good for two weeks and the symptoms started again. I went to the emergency room once again, and it was confirmed. I went to do a follow up with my doctor, and he confirmed it as well. I was proscribed some meds that temporarily help. today, I still struggle and my life has changed.

physically, I'm always tired, my body aches and I have horrible anxiety because of IBS. my life has changed. my family just think its a stomach ache that comes and goes. they think I have a bad attitude, when simply I'm just not feeling well. the managers at my job don't take me seriously, and my husband now thinks I'm just a dull person. I feel like no one understands what it feels like to have to live with this and still carry on the responsibility of taking care of a household, going to school, and working. if I complain about pain, people think I look for sympathy, when I'm frustrated for feeling bad. I didn't ask for this to happen nor do I like to put my life on hold for pain. I feel like a test animal being prescribed all this medicine only for another medicine to control the side effect of the new medicine. I have tried talking to people about it just to vent and they just don't understand....I feel like hiding and never coming out







I need help and need friends


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I hate to say this, but welcome to the club. I am hider too. Most of my friends don't know and I don't bother to tell them either for many reasons - its personal, avoiding ridicule, i dont want any sympathy

and well i dont give a FVCK anymore. I have become somewhat thick skinned over the years. Now, I do not really yearn so much for human company. I tend to be alone most of the times with brief and

insignificant moments of social interactions.

I am getting better now, but far from perfect. I hope you get well too and dont have to return here.


----------

